# My Haul at the Mac Pro Store



## shiya.reed (Jan 8, 2009)

I bought:
4 pro palette, SE chill lashes 41, 187 brush, invisible setting powder, gold mode pigment.
I also bought 31 eyeshadows:
chrome yellow, carbon           bio-green, soot
rose, naval                           bottle green, gleam
vanilla, goldmine                  blackberry, yogurt
bronze, Omega                     moons reflection, motif
orange, bitter                       white frost, indian ink
stars N Rockets
beauty marked, soba
newly minted, embark
kelly, cranberry
tete-a-tint, lime
plumage, shimmermoss

I so enjoyed buy this


----------



## chap0287 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow!  Awesome haul.  Enjoy it!


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 9, 2009)

All I can say is..WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## jdechant (Jan 9, 2009)

amazing hAUL!!!!


----------



## orkira (Jan 9, 2009)

Wowee.  Enjoy those eyeshadows.


----------



## photogeek (Jan 9, 2009)

​ that is beyond awesome, have fun arranging all of your pans (that's one of my favorite parts -- I totally dork out and spend hours rearranging and labeling and admiring my palettes)...someday I will do a massive haul like that, I'm such a bits and pieces shopper (like 3 things at a time at most) and think when my huge haul day comes I might just sit there in a state of shock and be too overwhelmed to play, lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




congrats!
meg


----------



## MissResha (Jan 9, 2009)

good lord! you got a ton of stuff! enjoy


----------



## Sophie040 (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## ABB113 (Jan 10, 2009)

Oo la la!  Beautiful haul!  I definitely need to get over to the Pro store one of these days....


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 13, 2009)

ooooohhhhh i'm in heaven


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yummy haul !


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Jan 13, 2009)

Wowza! Enjoy all those great goodies.


----------



## Dawn (Jan 13, 2009)

WOWWWW!!!  Enjoy all of your new MAC items!!


----------

